# What does the seller mean:  I had the ways epoxy coated



## auto.pilot (Aug 3, 2013)

Seeing this Bridgeport Series I variable speed mill locally on CL:
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/3929188498.html

Seller Says:  This is an older mill and the bed and ways do have wear, however I did have the ways epoxy coated so they are tight. 

Good idea?  Bad Idea?  What does it even mean? 

Thanks

jim


----------



## stupoty (Aug 3, 2013)

Thats interesting, ive never heard of it but would be interested to hear others oppinion.

did they say if its a spray coat to generaly increase the size or some holes/scraches/burrs have been filled with it?

Stuart


----------



## Richard King (Aug 3, 2013)

auto.pilot said:


> Seeing this Bridgeport Series I variable speed mill locally on CL:
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/3929188498.html
> 
> Seller Says:  This is an older mill and the bed and ways do have wear, however I did have the ways epoxy coated so they are tight.
> ...




There is a product called Moglice that is an Epoxy that dries hard and is similar to Turcite / Rulon 142 that is Epoxied on too.   Seems a bit odd he would not say Moglice or Rulon....I would be a bit suspicious that he didn't know the brand name.  One can't just put on the product with out grinding or scraping the other side it rides on.  You might want to call the guy and ask some questions.  It looks like it was brush painted and its the older style castings because there is a door and the base has a sump.  Thats a plus over the new Textron models.  The head is VS and he has installed a vernier scale on down feed.  Might be innocent and a super good deal..  Rich


----------



## Tom Griffin (Aug 3, 2013)

You should check it out, the thumb is an interesting place to visit. 

Tom


----------



## Richard King (Aug 3, 2013)

TomG said:


> You should check it out, the thumb is an interesting place to visit.
> 
> Tom




The Thumb???     A local attraction?   :rofl:


----------



## Tom Griffin (Aug 3, 2013)

There seriously are NO attractions in Michigan's thumb. It's just a large, flat, featureless area that takes forever to drive through...kind of like Ohio. :leaving:

Tom


----------



## auto.pilot (Aug 3, 2013)

TomG said:


> There seriously are NO attractions in Michigan's thumb. It's just a large, flat, featureless area that takes forever to drive through...kind of like Ohio. :leaving:
> 
> Tom



True!  I've done both.


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 3, 2013)

auto.pilot said:


> Seeing this Bridgeport Series I variable speed mill locally on CL:
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/3929188498.html
> 
> Seller Says:  This is an older mill and the bed and ways do have wear, however I did have the ways epoxy coated so they are tight.
> ...



Jim

  I am not sure.  Could be he used a JB weld type epoxy then had the ways scrape down. He did write it is a hobby machine.  Depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 3, 2013)

I wrote him and asked him, as soon as I hear back I'll let you know.


----------



## auto.pilot (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been looking at and thinking about Bridgeport mills for some time and thought this one looked well priced if the 'repairs' are satisfactory.  Thanks


----------



## 7HC (Aug 4, 2013)

auto.pilot said:


> I have been looking at and thinking about Bridgeport mills for some time and thought this one looked well priced if the 'repairs' are satisfactory.  Thanks



That he 'had it done' rather than doing it himself is probably a plus.

M

- - - Updated - - -



auto.pilot said:


> Seeing this Bridgeport Series I variable speed mill locally on CL:
> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tls/3929188498.html
> 
> Seller Says:  This is an older mill and the bed and ways do have wear, however I did have the ways epoxy coated so they are tight.
> ...



That he 'had it done' rather than doing it himself is probably a plus.

M


----------



## Richard King (Aug 4, 2013)

He didn't write back.   why don't you call him and ask him what kind of repair was done?   Mogliced the entire undersides of the ways or filled some scored with JD weld.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2013)

I called the owner of the Mill and introduced myself as a rebuilding calling for friends.  He said he took apart the mill and it was worn pretty bad on the top of the knee and top of the saddle.    He said he applied about. .010" of a ceramic 2 part epoxy in the worn areas on the top of the knee and under the table on the top of the saddle.

He said "he" did it and did not have someone else do it as his ad imply's  He said he used a putty knife and then set a straight-edge on the surface to flatten it out.  He also said it is better then it was and run's OK, ut not perfect.    He said he doesn't use the mill much now as he bought a newer one.  Said several times for you guys should  to come look at it.

I asked if he had done anything to the surface before applying the epoxy and said he cleaned it real good.  

I have never heard of anyone doing this before, so I would think Buyer be a ware.  But $2000.00 is cheap for a VS Bridgeport in any condition.  He measured the table and said it was 35 1/2".  Normally they are 42", but they did make 36" tables long ago, beofre they made VS heads. He can load up to 36" high trailers if you buy it.    Rich


----------



## komatias (Aug 5, 2013)

Walk away unless you want a project.


----------



## auto.pilot (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the excellent replies.  I've never owned a mill, so the potential issues with this one are more than I wish to tackle.  

Appreciate all the advice.  

jim


----------



## sidecar580 (Aug 7, 2013)

auto.pilot said:


> I have been looking at and thinking about Bridgeport mills for some time and thought this one looked well priced if the 'repairs' are satisfactory.  Thanks



If your looking for a nice used Bridgeport I have a couple in the For Sale Section on this forum
  JOHN


----------



## Ray C (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a question...  What does Turcite feel like?  I read that it is a type of Teflon (PTFE) and that makes me think of an egg frying pan whereby the stuff is kinda soft and gummy. 


Ray


----------



## sidecar580 (Aug 7, 2013)

Ray C said:


> I have a question...  What does Turcite feel like?  I read that it is a type of Teflon (PTFE) and that makes me think of an egg frying pan whereby the stuff is kinda soft and gummy.
> 
> 
> Ray




Turcite is soft and easier to scrape than cast iron...but wears very well

JOHN


----------



## Richard King (Aug 7, 2013)

I have been using Rulon 142 the past few years after sourcing Turcite was hard after Shambam the original mfg. closed  http://tstar.com/ecommerce/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?IID=4835

If you drag your finger nail on it, it sort of digs in if you sracthed some soft Linoleum tile.  It is a mixture of bronze and and Teflon.  It comes in different thickness .  The majority of machines coming from Asia use 047" so after it is ground and scraped you have aprox .040" left  The size I have on hand is .015, .032, .047, .062.  They also sell  .090 and .125 I think.  One side is acid etched so there special epoxy has .003" glass beads in it to get a consistent glue line when you attach it.  

You have to sharpen your hand scraper at a -12 to -20 deg neg or the cast iron neg 5 deg will dig in and gouge the softer material.  I can cut a small piece and mail it to you.  I sent some to one of the Moderators a while back, if you want some PM me your address.  I buy it in 12" wide by the length of what I need to cover and cut it with a utility knife or scissors.  A big mistake the manufactures did before they understood it use is the machined oil grooves to deep and into the base metal and that let coolants and oil eat away on the epoxy.  Now they say to never cut grooves thru it.     If you look on Moglice.com they make a injectable product that I had assumed was what the guy spread on the ways, before I called him.

I get a monthly newsletter from Tr-Star that I am sure you could sign up to get.   Rich
PS  Garlock sells one too, it's brown


----------



## Ray C (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm only curious about it to scratch a mental itch.  Doesn't seem like it would work -like it would compress and jam-up.  Do you put normal oil on it or something else?





Richard King said:


> I have been using Rulon 142 the past few years after sourcing Turcite was hard after Shambam the original mfg. closed http://tstar.com/ecommerce/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?IID=4835
> 
> If you drag your finger nail on it, it sort of digs in if you sracthed some soft Linoleum tile. It is a mixture of bronze and and Teflon. It comes in different thickness . The majority of machines coming from Asia use 047" so after it is ground and scraped you have aprox .040" left The size I have on hand is .015, .032, .047, .062. They also sell .090 and .125 I think. One side is acid etched so there special epoxy has .003" glass beads in it to get a consistent glue line when you attach it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard King (Aug 7, 2013)

Way oil.

Here take a peek at this

:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CjT4sGHgJg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5MVruZ8IRw     This one put me to sleep)

I will see if I can find something and ad it.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you... pretty cool stuff!



Richard King said:


> Way oil.
> 
> Here take a peek at this
> 
> ...


----------



## LJP (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought an old "flea market" 3 jaw, 6 inch, chuck ($25) , it is a scroll chuck that has independent reversible jaws. It has considerable wear to the jaws and the corresponding grooves that the jaws slide in ( would you call that the "ways" of the jaws, as well?). Is Rulon 142 something that could be used to restore these ways? Is it just not worth the effort?
Larry


----------



## Richard King (Aug 7, 2013)

LJP said:


> I bought an old "flea market" 3 jaw, 6 inch, chuck ($25) , it is a scroll chuck that has independent reversible jaws. It has considerable wear to the jaws and the corresponding grooves that the jaws slide in ( would you call that the "ways" of the jaws, as well?). Is Rulon 142 something that could be used to restore these ways? Is it just not worth the effort?
> Larry



I doubt Rulon would work there as it is designed to be used in a clean or semi clean environment and lubricated (under the saddle or unexposed surface of a machine).  You could call the engineering dept at Tri-Star and ask them if they have a rougher product.  For an experiment as I have never done this, you may try filling it with a steel insert epoxied in a slot you machine into the soft side.  Take some pictures and lets take a peek at what you have.  Old Devlieg Jig Mills had a steel wear strips epoxied to the cast iron ways from the factory.  The Rulon is a soft material and would get ravaged by chips and wear, I am afraid.  A hard Nylon might work or Phenolic.  It will definitely be more then $25.00.  But if you have the time and money, it might be a good project for candidate of the month on here if it is successful.  Rich


----------

